# July 1st and 4th



## nealtw (Jun 30, 2016)

July 1st for Canada and the 4th for the rest of you, have a safe weekend.:


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2016)

I'll be busy prepping the RV and Jeep for vacation that starts the end of next week.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 30, 2016)

Did you tell Neal that you're dropping in or is it a surprise?


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 30, 2016)

Have a fun Holiday Everyone...remember to raise a toast to all those no longer here to Celebrate!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 30, 2016)

And remember, if you drink, don't drive and if you drive, don't drink.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2016)

Can I drink and Drink? I'm gonna start taking the RV to parties so I have a place to sleep.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 1, 2016)

If you drink a fifth on the fourth you may not come forth on the fifth.  

Have a great one guys. I&#8217;m on vacation for the week. My plan is to not do a damn thing her plan is to go nonstop doing stuff. So you know what that means I&#8217;ll be a busy boy. 

    Can we get a maple leaf Smilie added to the list?


----------



## Admin (Jul 1, 2016)

:canadaflag:   :canadaflag:   

Is this okay?   Happy Canada Day to the northern friends.

And for USA on the 4th

:wavingflag: :wavingflag:


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 1, 2016)

:wavingflag: :canadaflag:  Perfect i would give you a thumbs up if we had one of those.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 1, 2016)

&#128077;here ya go .....


----------



## Admin (Jul 2, 2016)

I just found this thumb up for you.   :thumbup:

This is now in the smiley library here.


----------



## Admin (Jul 2, 2016)

:thbup:   

I found another and it is in the smiley library here now.


----------



## havasu (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the hard work you do for all the forums!:thbup:


----------



## applebear (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks and right back at you Neal, how you been?


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 2, 2016)

havasu said:


> Thanks for all the hard work you do for all the forums!



:agree::thbup::thumbup::


----------



## Admin (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 3, 2016)

applebear said:


> Thanks and right back at you Neal, how you been?



I'm doing good and it's good to see you hanging around here.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 3, 2016)

Admin said:


> :thbup:
> 
> I found another and it is in the smiley library here now.



Now all we need is the thumb down for that polite disagreement. :thumbup:


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 4, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Now all we need is the thumb down for that polite disagreement. :thumbup:


or perhaps a middle finger:hide:
:


----------



## Admin (Jul 5, 2016)

:down:

You means something such as that?


----------



## Admin (Jul 5, 2016)

and this may come in handy, too.      :nono:

The middle finger, I don't think so.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah, I imagine it won't go over so well. But it did make an eye-opening post......I think:nono:


----------



## Admin (Jul 7, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Yeah, I imagine it won't go over so well. But it did make an eye-opening post......I think:nono:



You're crazy in the friendliest pushing the boundaries way!  :rofl:


----------

